# weird worm



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Army worm?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I think it's a a caterpillar. I don't know what kind. It's about 4 times the size of an army worm


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Greyleafspot I saw something earlier this year that looked a lot like what is in your picture. But the one I saw was big -- I mean, the kind of unexpected size that makes you do a double-take.
This fellow was creeping along my midnight bluegrass as if he was in a hurry to get somewhere, but he couldn't get his body to cooperate. I gotta be honest: When I saw that thing, I made sure I wasn't hallucinating, and then I turned around and went back inside. :lol: This thing was straight out of a dream.
I was thinking, 'yeah, but what if it hurts the grass?' 'Uhh...live and let live. I'm good' :lol:


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

I looked it up. It was a imperial caterpillar. It was huge the pick didn't do it justice. It is not harmful and it is in the giant category for caterpillars and when it turns into a moth it is as big as 6" across.


----------

